# Muscle Bob.



## Muscle Bob (Sep 29, 2018)

I  am Muscle Bob.  Looking for like minded friends that are into training hard and working to get bigger and bigger. prefer talking on  the phone to email because it is so much faster.  I will answer all messages.  Please respond if this message connects with you and your goals.  Big Muscle Bob.


----------



## brazey (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to the forum

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

Muscle Bob said:


> I  am Muscle Bob.  Looking for like minded friends that are into training hard and working to get bigger and bigger. prefer talking on  the phone to email because it is so much faster.  I will answer all messages.  Please respond if this message connects with you and your goals.  Big Muscle Bob.



Welcome!


----------



## botamico (Dec 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Muscle Bob (Dec 5, 2018)

botamico said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Thamks...I have had very little response so far.  I am not  a very good "e-mailer."  The phone works a lot better for me. Thanks again, Muscle Bob.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 6, 2018)

Muscle Bob said:


> I  am Muscle Bob.  Looking for like minded friends that are into training hard and working to get bigger and bigger. prefer talking on  the phone to email because it is so much faster.  I will answer all messages.  Please respond if this message connects with you and your goals.  Big Muscle Bob.



Welcome!


----------



## Muscle Bob (Dec 6, 2018)

Does anyone respond to messages?


----------

